# Best hydrophobic LSPs per category



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

What is the most hydrophobic LSPs you have used recently?

Gtech C2V3 is my current favorite.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Soft99 ultra waterproof wax


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Soft99 ultra waterproof wax


Holy balls that last pic is epic, I need some of this!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

It leaves a nice shine too Phil couple more pics


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Liquid / spray sealant - sonax polymer net sheild. 
Paste wax - waxaddict quartz 
QD - Sonax BSD mixed with Chemical Guys Synthetic


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can it be used over another wax? (The ultra waterproof)


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Wolfs chemicals wolf moon compared to a died out FK 1000p

Some pics and videos




















Its not easy to use but the beading and sheeting is phenomenal


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ah234 said:


> Can it be used over another wax? (The ultra waterproof)


Yes that was over a coat of obsession wax the week before.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Hufty said:


> It leaves a nice shine too Phil couple more pics


Looks ace! I think u mentioned it was less fussy to apply than fusso too?


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Yes that was over a coat of obsession wax the week before.


Thank you 
Just to confirm is it this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Th...830559?hash=item3a9cdcf91f:g:lVwAAOxy0bRTEKpa 
Gonna order a pot


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

zymol glasur is very hydrophobic 👌


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes it's much lighter than fusso, thinner and goes on easy and simple to buff off.

I bought this off eBay it came from Japan only took around a week to arrive.

Here's the link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Wa...hash=item43d0ce26cc:m:m_UGWvepUlEECY-mROZYhIg


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub with a dash of BSD on top gave me this:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting stuff so far :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Obsidian wax also very good


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> Liquid / spray sealant - sonax polymer net sheild.
> Paste wax - waxaddict quartz
> QD - Sonax BSD mixed with Chemical Guys Synthetic


Mr Dave,
What dilution ratio are using for your mix of QD ?
I have some Carlack QD and AF Finale QD. I'm thinking of trying a mix too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sonax NPT, great beading and sheeting.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sonax NPT or Protect & Shine are pretty much impossible to beat for pure beading.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball Nano Coat has been on my bonnet nearly 2 months and sheets water like no-ones business. Brilliant I love it


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

C-Max said:


> Mr Dave,
> What dilution ratio are using for your mix of QD ?
> I have some Carlack QD and AF Finale QD. I'm thinking of trying a mix too.


I've only ever tried mixing products with BSD, typically 1:1 with another QD or spray sealant has provided the best performance. BSD with finale works very well


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Ioncoat Naviwax Ultimate...incredible beading on my new Caddy, 3 months after application!!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Loads of products I was not really aware of until now especially the Japanese stuff.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I know this is not strictly detailing but I put a coat of bh auto balm on the side of my caravan at the weekend just taken these after a rain shower





Pretty impressive tight beading.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Fusso for me. Still hanging on 6 months after 2 coats of application! Looks like it'll keep going for atleast another 2 months


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I found autobalm to be brilliant in terms of looks and filling but the water pooled on the flat sections and took longer to dry the car. Funny thing was it caused less spotting though after it rained. I must try some on my boot lid again.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> I found autobalm to be brilliant in terms of looks and filling but the water pooled on the flat sections and took longer to dry the car. Funny thing was it caused less spotting though after it rained. I must try some on my boot lid again.


That's the way it's designed. No matter what you do, if you have a beading lsp, you're going to get spots. Autobalm isn't a beader, but protects very well so less spotting.

Out of the Bilt Hamber range, Double Speed Wax beads pretty much exactly the same amount as Sonax's Polymer NetShield and offers similar durability - i.e. brilliant at both.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> No matter what you do, if you have a beading lsp, you're going to get spots. Autobalm isn't a beader, but protects very well so less spotting.


That is true...I noticed rain spots form faster on the car protected with Colli 845 than on other cars with different LSPs.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> That's the way it's designed. No matter what you do, if you have a beading lsp, you're going to get spots. Autobalm isn't a beader, but protects very well so less spotting.
> 
> Out of the Bilt Hamber range, Double Speed Wax beads pretty much exactly the same amount as Sonax's Polymer NetShield and offers similar durability - i.e. brilliant at both.


My preference is ones that sheet water away leaving the surface as dry as possible.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Out of the Bilt Hamber range, Double Speed Wax beads pretty much exactly the same amount as Sonax's Polymer NetShield and offers similar durability - i.e. brilliant at both.


Agree 100%. DS-wax also sheets brilliantly.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just ordered some bh double speed to top the auto balm on the caravan. Durability is key for this at 40' long.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Hellshine Abyss on top of DJ SNH on top of Cherry Glaze


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Hufty said:


> I've just ordered some bh double speed to top the auto balm on the caravan. Durability is key for this at 40' long.


Autobalm is not easy to top is DSW okay over it then. I used Jeffs Werkstatt AJ spray over it as it was water based it went over most things.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

BSD/V7 mix...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

To be honest not tried it yet but seems to be common opinion dsw for light colours finis for dark colours. Bh website seems to suggest it's ok to top with finis dsw or hydra wax.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I get the whole two or three coats of product to give 100% coverage, but i've never understand one product on top of another?? Surely the top coating cancels out any benefits of the one below? And.. do they bond properly for durability?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

The idea on auto balm below is the rust protection it offers for things like the screws that hold the panels of caravan to body, the dsw is the durability of protection for the painted surface and to be the shiniest on the park. Same stable so hoping the compatibility is good.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gyeon bathe + is the most hydrophobic shampoo,i got some insane beading from that,better then some spray sealants.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

ronwash said:


> Gyeon bathe + is the most hydrophobic shampoo,i got some insane beading from that,better then some spray sealants.


Been meaning to try some of that. I had a sample of Koche cheme nano shampoo and that sheeted water really well although it worked out a tad expensive per wash and windscreen was left with a film over it unsurprisingly.


----------

